# nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.



## maritim (24. Aug. 2009)

habe in dem beitrag ( https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23929 ) über einen teichfreund geschrieben, der eine ozonanlage installieren wollte.
mittlerweile ist diese am laufen und ich war so begeistert, das ich mich entschlossen habe auch mit ozon zu arbeiten.:crazy

wie es der zufall wollte, habe ich bei ebay eine gebrauchte ozonanlage (15 monate alt) ersteigern können.
der verkäufer hat sie total falsch  eingestellt und somit waren es wenige bieter.
bei 451 euro habe ich den zuschlag bekommen.

nun habe ich einen luftgekühlten 3 gramm ozongenerator im edelstahlgehäuse, mit Amperemeter und luftmengenregler , 
einen reaktor der fa. eps, eine regeleinheit für redox/ph und eine membranpumpe hailea v60.

bin nun fleißig eine winterungsfesten gerätebox (1,20m X 0,60m X 0,60m) für die regeleinheit, ozongenerator, membranpumpe am bauen.
brüte noch über die verlegung der steckdosen im inneren der gerätebox.
den lufttrockner mit schauglas für 3 liter silica habe ich schon gebastelt.

habe in der garage schon einen kleinen testlauf mit der anlage gemacht und habe das ozon über einen blubber stein in ein 10l eimer mit  abschäumer brühe geleitet.

leute ich kann euch sagen, das ich total erstaunt war, als sich nach ca. zwei minute die dreckbrühe in klares wasser(bis auf die abgestorbenen hellen schwebteile)  verwandelt hat.:shock
das ganze habe ich von der tür aus gesehen..... ein betreten der garage habe ich vermieden, da es erbärmlich nach ozon getunken hat.
habe die anlage dann über den sicherungkasten im haus ausgeschaltet und die garage auslüften lassen.

wenn alles fertig ist, dann werde ich bilder ins forum stellen und über meine erfahrungen berichten.


----------



## Gredi (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

Hallo Peter,

ist bestimmt ein schickes Teil  ...und dann noch 3gr

Den Silikagel Lufttrockner würde ich gleich vergrößern. Mit 3L kommst du nicht wirklich weit.

Hast Du keine Möglichkeit den LT im Keller oder sogar in der Heizung zu montieren??

Ansonsten wird sich deine Frau bestimmt über den Regelmäßigen Missbrauch des Backofens und die herum springenden Perlen ...bestimmt ganz Doll freuen


----------



## Vampyr (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*



Gredi schrieb:


> Ansonsten wird sich deine Frau bestimmt über den Regelmäßigen Missbrauch des Backofens und die herum springenden Perlen ...bestimmt ganz Doll freuen


Dann darf sie den Ozonator eben auch zum Bachofen entmiefen missbrauchen, wenn mal wieder der Käse von der Lasagne getropft ist und die Küche in netten Dunst hüllt.


----------



## maritim (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

hallo gerd, hallo vampyr,


du kennst es ja, wenn man(n) ein neues spielzeug hat, möchte man(n) es so schnell wie möglich installieren...... darum habe ich erstmal aus restbeständen einen lufttrockner mit 3l liter gebaut.

habe mit einem großhändler für silica telefoniert der mir berechnet hat, das bei meiner luftmenge und luftfeuchtigkeit(ca. 70%) die drei liter ca. 1bis 1,5 wochen ausreichen.
wenn alles funktioniert werde ich mir im winter einen großen lufttrockner basteln.

was den missbrauch vom backofen angeht habe ich schon eine stress freie lösung gefunden.
habe einen alten gasbackofen abstauben können, den ich in den keller stellen werde.

leider kann den lt im keller / heizung nicht montieren


----------



## Testpilot (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.
Spiele auch noch mit dem Gedanken mir so etwas anzuschaffen ....


----------



## maritim (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*



Testpilot schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.
> Spiele auch noch mit dem Gedanken mir so etwas anzuschaffen ....



hallo,

bin auch gespannt was passiert, wenn die anlage bei mir läuft.
hoffe das ich es zum wochenende schaffe, das ich sie in betrieb nehmen kann.:beeten
das einzige nervige an der sache ist, das leider keinerlei trübung mehr im wasser sein wird.

habe heute bei meinem teichfreund gesehen, das es so ausschaut als ob die fische in luft schwimmen.
dann hat das wasser noch so einen stich ins blaue, wie bei einem schwimmbad.
mittlerweile läuft die anlage nur noch wenige stunden an seinen teich, weil der gewünschte redox wert recht schnell erreicht war.


----------



## Testpilot (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

Ich habe dahingehend auch mal Bilder in einem Koi Forum gesehen, 
Das sieht richtig unwirklich aus teilweise 

ICh habe mir teilweise mal die Generatoren aus der Bucht angeschaut aber
ich weiss leider nicht in wie weit man den Angaben die dort gemacht werden vertrauen kann.
Ich denke das echte 300mg/h bei 20000 ltr ausreichend sind oder?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## maritim (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

soweit ich es gelesen habe, sind 300 mg/h zum entfärben ausreichend, wenn der reaktor funktioniert.

allerdings taugen die meisten kleinen geräte nichts, weil man sie nicht reinigen kann und dann geht die leistung gegen null.
die kleinen geräte der fa. sander  sollen recht gut sein und die kann man auch reinigen.
ich persönlich würde mir kein ozongerät kaufen, weil sie einfach zu teuer sind.
ein zwei gramm modul kostet ca. 300 euro.
das modul in einen kasten mit lüfter bauen, dann bist du mit kleinmaterial bei insgesamt 400 euro.
allerdings brauchst du dann eine regeleinheit für redox weil die anlage schon recht stark ist.
regeleinheit für redox liegt bei ca 170 euro im schwimbadbereich.


----------



## Testpilot (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

Wie keinen kaufen, bauste das selber?
Ich meine die Regeleinheiten Redox bekommt man in der Bucht fürn Hunni


----------



## maritim (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

ein ozongenerator besteht im inneren nur aus dem ozon-modul mit transformator.
kompletten ozon-module bekommst du für recht kleines geld.
dann braust du nur noch einen ein/aus schalter, gehäuse, luftmengenregler, ampermesser, einen lüfter und schon hast du für kleines geld ein ozongerät mit viel leistung. 

dann gibt es noch die möglichkeit die kompletten ozanlagen im ausland zukaufen, aber leider liefern die hersteller nicht an jeden.


----------



## Testpilot (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

Ne das könnte ich nicht selber machen. Traue mir zwar ne Menge mit elektrizität zu aber das geht mir zu sehr ins Detail. Will ja nicht das
die Filterkammer irgendwann in Flammen steht :smoki
Darfst mir aber gene eine zu Weihnachten bauen


----------



## Gredi (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

@all

...mal ein paar Fakten und Empfehlungen

Erst mal vorweg, die Angaben dre Ozzis beziehen sich auf eine Speisung mit reinem O², Bei trockner Umgebungsluft sinkt die Menge auf ca. 1/4. Da Luft einen O² Anteil von 21% hat.

Bei einem Teich mit ~20.000Liter und 300mg O³ braucht ihr keine Redoxregelung. (Redox Sonden müssen angeströmt werden)

Die Teile gehen nur dadurch kaputt,  vorausgesetzt es ist nicht so ein ganz, ganz billiges Chinateil, dass sie feuchte Luft abbekommen.

Durch die Einspeisung mit feuchter Luft entsteht Salpetersäure, die zerfrisst das Teil und auch die Schläuche. Daher den Schlauch zwischen Ozzi und Einspeisung so kurz wie möglich machen. Teflonschläuche sind Ozonfest

Zur Einmischung haben sich statische Mischer sehr bewehrt.


----------



## maritim (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

hallo timo,
lach.......
möchte ja keine ozonanlagen bauen und verkaufen.
ein elektriker hat so eine ozonanlage in einer stunde zusammengebaut und könnte sicher damit gutes geld verdienen.
aber da ich kein elektriker bin, darf ich so etwas nicht machen.
das ich mir für meinen eigenen teich eine ozonanlage bauen würde, wenn ich eine bräuchte, steht auf einem anderen blatt.


----------



## maritim (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

hallo gerd,

du hast mit allem recht was du schreibst.

aber ich bin der meinung, das man eine kontrolle über redox haben sollte, wenn man in die grammbereiche der ozoneinspeisung kommt.

habe es bei meinem teichfreund gesehen, wie innerhalb paar tage der redoxwert von 230mv auf 400mv gestiegen ist.
mittlerweile arbeitet die anlage nur noch paar stunden am tag, weil sie den gewünschten wert von 400mV erreicht hat.


----------



## Gredi (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*



maritim schrieb:


> aber ich bin der meinung, das man eine kontrolle über redox haben sollte, wenn man in die grammbereiche der ozoneinspeisung kommt.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Meine Ausage bezog sich auf die Einspeisung mit einem 300mg Ozzi.
> ...


----------



## maritim (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

habe geplant, das die redoxsonde/en in das ablaufrohr von der zweiten filtereinheit kommt.
dort wird die sonde mit bereits zweimal gefiltereten wasser umströmt.

der typ von dem ich die anlage ersteigert habe, hat einmal über die iks den redox gesteuert und hatte zur sicherheit noch so ein billiges teil dran gehabt was die iks sozusagen mit einer zweiten redoxsonde kontrolliert.

diese billige teil habe ich schon installiert(funktioniert auch), 
bei der iks __ blicke ich noch nicht so durch, da diese irgendwie mit seinem pc(kann das überhaupt sein) verbunden war.
an der iks hängen auch noch einige sonden mehr dran, die andere werte messen.
leider war bei der iks keine anleitung dabei und nun habe ich eine anleitung über einen händler angefordert.
muss mir auch noch gedanken über eine relaischaltung zwischen dem billigen teil und der iks machen.
leider hat der verkäufer den kontakt zu mir eingestellt.....
seine letzten worte waren: sie haben die anlage für ein apfel und ein ei ersteigert und er spielt jetzt nicht noch den berater.


----------



## Gredi (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

Peter, das mit der IKS wird nicht so wild werden ...das bekommen wir schon hin. ...Da haste ein echt Super, Super Schnäppchen gemacht

Für das was du vorhast, benötigst du ne Druckleitung, normaler weise ne Rückleitung zum Teich.

Fährst du eigentlich in Schwerkraft??

Wenn Ja, dann in diese eine Messtrecke einbauen (75mm PVC Rohr) in diese Montierst du die Sonden. Nur so erhälst du wahre Werte und die Sonden versumpfen nicht so schnell.

Wenn Nein, wird ein wenig komlizierter.
Dann würde ich mir mir ne sep. kleine Pumpe besorgen die die Messtrecke versorgt. Diese Pumpe müßte somit auch immer laufen. Hier könnte es ein 40er Rohr sein.

In die Messtrecke werden die Sonden der IKS verbaut (oder hast du auch die Messkammer der IKS). Mit der IKS kannste du die O³ steuern. Sprich ein und ausschalten.

Mach doch mal Bilder von den Sonden, dann kann ich dir sagen um welche es sich handelt.


Nochmal die Frage, wie willst du den Reaktor für das O³ aufbauen?


----------



## maritim (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

ich fahre nicht mit schwerkraft
die messkammer der iks habe ich leider nicht bekommen.

der reaktor(siehe erster beitrag) ist von der firma eps und war mit in dem paket was ich ersteigert habe.
zur sicherheit geht die luft die aus dem reaktor ausströmt(überdruck) noch zusätzlich über einen 75er statischen mischer der nachträglich vom verkäufer beim wasser ausgang vom reaktor montiert wurde.

werde dir am wochenende mal bilder von der iks zukommen lassen.


----------



## Gredi (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

...Wie, du hast auch noch nen 75er Mischer erstanden   ...ich glaubs nicht mehr.

Wenn du willst, können wir ja mal wieder tel.


----------



## maritim (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

ist mir ja schon peinlich aber es waren sogar zwei 75er mischer
der eine mischer (steht hier im forum im flohmarkt) war sogar noch original verpackt und nur der zweite mischer war installiert.

gerd, was denkst du warum ich mich noch am selben tag ins auto geschwungen habe und 600 km auf den tacho gehauen habe um die sachen persönlich abzuholen.
wollte vermeiden, das mir der verkäufer mitteilt, das die sachen zb. runtergefallen sind.
hat man ja öfters wenn man sachen günstig ersteigert hat, das diese auf wundersamer art plötzlich defekt sind:shock und darum nicht mehr geschickt werden können.:evil


würde mich freuen, wenn wir mal wieder telefonieren.


----------



## Digicat (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

Servus Gerd, Servus Peter

Bitte tragt Eure Diskussion hier aus und nicht per Tel. 

Würde sicher nicht nur mich interessieren 

Und Peter .... stell bitte die Bilder auch hier ein 

Zum Thema:
@ Peter: Da hast ja ein wahres Schnäppchen geschossen 

Braucht man so ein Ding unbedingt oder gehts den Koi ohne diesem trotzdem auch gut 
Ich weiß schon, es nimmt die Farbstoffe dem Wasser ... dient es nur zu diesem Zweck  oder gibts da noch geheimnissvolle Verbesserungen der Wasserquali


----------



## maritim (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

hallo helmut,

wir diskutieren doch nicht?
am telebim geht einfach vieles einfacher und gerd wird mir sicher mit einfachen worten erklären wie ich die sache mit der iks machen muss.
das fertige ergebnis stelle ich natürlich mit bildern und beschreibung hier ins forum.

zu deiner frage.
ich glaube nicht, das man unbedingt ozon am koiteich braucht, damit es den koi gut geht.
mit einer vernünftigen filteranlage geht es den koi sicher auch hervorragend.
was das farblose wasser angeht , muss ich offen sagen das dies ein nebeneffekt ist den ich überhaupt nicht möchte.
muss mir dann noch was einfallen lassen, das ich eine leichte trübung im teich haben werde.
in vielen anderen beiträgen habe ich ja schon geschrieben, das ich eine leichte natürliche trübung(finde ich besser für die koi) bevorzuge.
ich denke das *große* ozonanlagen ein feinschliff am teich ist, wenn man den keimdruck in einen optimalen bereich bringen möchte. wem es nur um farbloses wasser geht, braucht nur eine kleine anlage.

werde auf jeden fall berichten, welche vor und nachteile durch ozon an meinem kleinen tümpel entstehen.
allerdings muss ich für die informationen, über einen längeren zeitraum erfahrungen sammeln.


----------



## Testpilot (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

@ Helmut

es gibt halt einen Unterschied zwischen klarem Wasser und glasklarem Wasser 
http://www.koi-andreas.de/upload_bilder/snc10659ov2.jpg


----------



## maritim (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

hallo timo,

das wasser ist natürlich der brüller und für ein schwimmbecken wäre es optimal, nur zu einem teich passt das übertriebene klare wasser meiner meinung nach nicht..
die gestaltung um den teich finde ich klasse, nur schade das keine pflanzen im teich sind.
ich denke es ist alles geschmacksache und jeder muss den teich so gestallten, das man sich jeden tag daran erfreuen kann.


----------



## Digicat (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

Servus Peter, Servus Timo

@ Peter:


> wir diskutieren doch nicht?
> am telebim geht einfach vieles einfacher und gerd wird mir sicher mit einfachen worten erklären wie ich die sache mit der iks machen muss.
> das fertige ergebnis stelle ich natürlich mit bildern und beschreibung hier ins forum.


Alles Klar 

Freue mich schon auf deinen bebilderten Bericht 

@ Timo:
Wahnsinn  .... aber nicht mein Fall ... wie Peter schon geschrieben ... nicht mein Geschmack  ... eine leichte Trübung, meiner Meinung nach, ist schöner für Teiche, bei Pools paßt es wahrlich besser.


----------



## Testpilot (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

hmmm Peter, was willst Du denn aber mit einer 3 Gramm Ozon-Anlage wenn nicht das?
http://www.koi-andreas.de/upload_bilder/snc10668cl8.jpg

Wenn Du es etwas trübe haben möchtest läuft die Anlage ja höchstens 15 Minuten am Tag bei Deinen 13000ltr. das ist ja etwa wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen 

Wäre da eine UVC Ozon Kombi nicht die bessere Wahl gewesen?
Ich verfolge dahingehend einen Langzeittest in einem anderen Forum der auch sehr gute Resultate verspricht!


----------



## maritim (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

hallo timo,

ich möchte nur den redoxwert nach oben bekommen und damit dem keimdruck verringern.
wasserwechsel ist bei uns für die füße , weil unser leitungswasser nichts taugt.


----------



## Testpilot (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

Na warten wir's mal ab, wenn Du erst einmal siehst was machbar ist hast Du auch bald ein Teich wie aus einer Fellsquellwasserwerbung, allen guten Vorsätzen zum trotz 
Feu mich auf jeden Fall drauf zu sehen was Du draus machst, also fleissig Bilder reinstellen, ok?

LG
Timo


----------



## Vampyr (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

@ Testpilot, das ist in meinen Augen schon Tierquälung.
Viel zu wenig Wasser und Wassertiefe für viel zu viele Fische und viel zu klares Wasser.

Koi sind Karpfenfische, die nunmal gerne in Drecktümpeln leben um es übertrieben auszudrücken. Sie brauchen auch mal Schichten, wo es dunkel ist. 
Diese europäischen teiche, mit klarstem Wasser ist für Koi nichts. Ich habe sogar schon von Fällen gehört, wo einige Tiere nen Sonnenbrand bekommen haben.

Aber hier zu lande muss man eben zwischen dem persönlichen Vorteil die Fische sehen zu können und dem Fischwohl abwägen. Aber dein beispiel ist wirklich zu viel des "Guten"


----------



## Testpilot (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

@ Vampyr
Also sonderlich krank sehen die Fische nicht aus.
Hier kannst Du alles nachlesen.

Der Teich ist alles andere als klein!
Link


----------



## maritim (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*



Testpilot schrieb:


> Na warten wir's mal ab, wenn Du erst einmal siehst was machbar ist hast Du auch bald ein Teich wie aus einer Fellsquellwasserwerbung, allen guten Vorsätzen zum trotz
> Feu mich auf jeden Fall drauf zu sehen was Du draus machst, also fleissig Bilder reinstellen, ok?
> 
> LG
> Timo



hallo timo,

ich habe schon bei meinem teichfreund gesehen was möglich ist.
und ich kann dir garantieren, das unser wasser nie wie aus einer fellsquellwasserwerbung aussehen wird.
werde mit sicherheit eine handvoll lehm ins wasser werfen, damit eine leichte natürliche eintrübung im wasser bleibt.

mir ist schon klar, das mich wegen meiner einstellung alle für verrückt erklären.:crazy
jeder denkt bei ozon immer nur an klares wasser, aber über die eigentlichen vorzüge von ozon, die für die gesundheit der koi gut sind wird am wenigsten gesprochen.


----------



## Testpilot (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*



maritim schrieb:


> jeder denkt bei ozon immer nur an klares wasser, aber über die eigentlichen vorzüge von ozon, die für die gesundheit der koi gut sind wird am wenigsten gesprochen.



Klares Wasser sieht man auch sofort, die Fische hingegen leiden stumm ... wenn sie denn leiden.
Wie ich bereits schon einmal schrieb, der Koiteich wird für das Auge des Betrachters gebaut und erst in zweiter Linie für den Fisch.
Das lässt sich nicht immer optimal miteinander verbinden :?

Aber wir wollen hier jetzt keine Ozon Diskussion vom Zaun brechen!!


----------



## maritim (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*



Testpilot schrieb:


> Klares Wasser sieht man auch sofort, die Fische hingegen leiden stumm ... wenn sie denn leiden.
> Wie ich bereits schon einmal schrieb, der Koiteich wird für das Auge des Betrachters gebaut und erst in zweiter Linie für den Fisch.
> Das lässt sich nicht immer optimal miteinander verbinden :?



du hast recht!
ob sich die koi in klaren wasser wohl fühlen oder ob es ihnen sogar schadet wird einem keiner sagen können.
jeder muss für sich und seinen teich eine entscheidung treffen, wie er sein wasser haben möchte.
ich persönlich habe schon lange meine entscheidung getroffen, das ich eine leicht trübung im wasser bevorzuge.
bild mir ein, das es meinen koi in leicht trüben wasser besser aufgehoben sind.

wenn es nach meiner ulla gehen würde, dann hätten wir am teich so klares wasser wie auf den von dir gezeigten bildern.
aber da ich für die technik am teich zuständig bin, wird ihr dieser wunsch nie erfüllt.
und somit wird er immer eine leichte natürliche eintrübung haben.




Testpilot schrieb:


> Aber wir wollen hier jetzt keine Ozon Diskussion vom Zaun brechen!!



warum nicht?
wir können doch in dem fred gerne über ozon diskutieren.
vielleicht kann der fred den einem oder anderen, bei seiner entscheidung für oder gegen ozon helfen.


----------



## KingLui (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*



maritim schrieb:


> warum nicht?
> wir können doch in dem fred gerne über ozon diskutieren.
> vielleicht kann der fred den einem oder anderen, bei seiner entscheidung für oder gegen ozon helfen.



Hallo Peter 

ich habe zu deiner Ozon Anlage mal ein Paar fragen die vieleicht auch andere
Interessieren!

1. Stimmt es das Ozonisatoren weniger leistung bringen je Feuchter die Luft ist?

2. Ich habe mich jetzt etwas Schlau gemacht es gibt ja mehrere Arten der Ozon einbringung welche ist die Beste?
Einbringung über einen Abschäumer
Einbringung über einen Statischen Mischer und dann in eine UV/c

3. Ozon ist ja ein freies Radikal und in gewissen Mengen für Fische sogar Tödlich reicht es da echt aus das Wasser einfach über Aktivkohle nachzufiltern?

4. Wie kann man Feststellen das sich kein rest Ozon im Teich befindet?

5. Stimmt es das durch die einbringung von Ozon und den dadurch erhötem
Redoxwert Algen fast ganz aus dem Teich verschwinden?

so das soll erstmal alles sein ich hoffe ich habe nicht zu viele Fragen gestellt!
Und hoffe das ich bei deinem Thread ab und an mal nachhacken darf?


----------



## Vampyr (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*



KingLui schrieb:


> Hallo Peter
> 
> ich habe zu deiner Ozon Anlage mal ein Paar fragen die vieleicht auch andere
> Interessieren!
> ...



1. ja
2/3. da streiten sich die Geister. Wichtig ist ne gute Durchmischung und ne relativ lange Kontaktzeit mit dem Wasser.
Alles ist ein gift nur auf die Dosis kommt es an. Ozon zerfällt relativ schnell wieder, sodass bei den geringen mengen, die am Teich Verwendung finden die Risiken für die Fische recht klein sind. Mit UVC-Licht zerschlägst du die O3-Moleküle aber recht effektiv. Daher Ozonmischer=>raum zur Wirkung =>ggf Aktivkohle
4. für die geringen Ozonmengen, die am teich verwendet werden, sind solche Messgeräte zu teuer. Da legt man die Anlage mit etwas größerer Sicherheit aus und weiß, dass nix in den teich kommt.


----------



## maritim (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

hallo chris,

als erstes möchte ich betonen, das ich selber noch neuling in sachen ozon bin.
habe mich im vorfeld zwar lange belesen aber hier gibt alte hasen die dir sicher besser weiterhelfen können.

grundsätzlich solltest du dir im vorfeld darüber gedanken machen, was du mit ozon am teich erreichen möchtest.
möchtest du nur wasser entfärben oder den keimdruck im teich senken.

ich versuche mal deine fragen so gut wie es geht zubeantworten.

zu frage 1

ja! je nach gerät geht die leistung sogar extrem runter.
geräte die man nicht reinigen kann, geben in kurzer zeit ohne lufttrockner ihren geist auf.

zu frage 2
beide möglichkeiten zum einbringen von ozon sind möglich.
wobei ich gehört habe, das bei geringen mengen an ozon der abschäumer der bessere reaktor ist.

zu frage 3

die aktivkohle zieht dir mögliches restozon aus dem wasser und aus der luft.
aktivkohle ist nur begrenzt einsetzbar, da diese sich verbraucht und dann muss sie gegen neue aktivkohle getauscht werden.
kommt aber auch auf die menge an ozon an die eingebracht wird.... bei geringen mengen an ozon muss man nicht unbedingt über aktivkohle gehen.
man kann das wasser von dem reaktor zb. wieder in die erste filterkammer oder in eine lange leitung zum teich leiten

zu frage 4

je nach größe der ozonanlage musst du die sache über eine mess und regeltechnik regeln.
ist aber ein sehr teurer spaß!
bei kleinen anlagen die nur zum entfärben vom wasser verwendet werden brauchst du meiner meinung nach keine mess und regeltechnik

zu frage 5

erwiesen ist, das ozon die schwebealgen beseitigt.
es gibt einige die sagen, das durch ozon auch ihre fadenalgen im teich verschwunden sind. allerdings ob die aussagen mit den fadenalgen stimmen kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## KingLui (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

Danke @ Peter und Vampyr

das ging ja schneller als die Feuerwehr 

Bin mal gespannt wie sich deine Ozon Anlage bewehrt ich hoffe 
du machst für uns mal ein Paar Fotos wenn alles im Betrieb ist!

Und ein langzeit bericht würde sicher auch nicht schlecht sein!

Bis dahin wünsche ich dir viel glück mit deinem Schnäppchen!


----------



## maritim (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*



KingLui schrieb:


> ich hoffe du machst für uns mal ein Paar Fotos wenn alles im Betrieb ist!
> 
> Und ein langzeit bericht würde sicher auch nicht schlecht sein!




bis jetzt steht noch alles in der garage , aber es hat schon gute formen angenommen.
am wochenende geht es ans verkleben und an die feinarbeiten. 
und vielleicht kommt die anlage schon am so. zum laufen.:beeten

natürlich gibt es dann bilder mit bericht!
werde auch einen langzeit-bericht machen und werde euch wie bei meinem bericht vom rieselfilter langweilen..


----------



## maritim (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

kurzer zwischenstand.

bin sehr gut vorangekommen und muss nächste woche noch paar kleineteile  besorgen.
ich denke, das die anlage bis zum kommenden wochenende einwandfrei läuft und voll in betrieb gehen kann.

:evil was mir allerdings gehörig auf die nüsse geht, ist dieße blöde iks.:evil
ich persönlich hatte schon bei der iks aufgeben
meine ulla die fachinformatiker  ist, hat erst nach unzähligen stunden alles zum laufen gebracht und kann das wort iks nicht mehr hören.


für was braucht man den ganzen technischen müll eigentlich.
wer braucht schon zusätzlich nochmal ein separates display, wenn das hauptgerät schon ein display hat, wo man auch alle werte sehen kann.
warum muss man sich die sachen auch noch am pc anschauen können?
wer braucht schon eine  fernüberwachung, wo man von ende der welt noch alle daten über das web oder handy abrufen kann?

die ph, temperatur,sauerstoffmessung finde ich total übertrieben und eine steuerung für eine dosierpumpe brauch ich auch nicht.

das billige chinateil, wo der verkäufer zusätzlich den redoxwert überwacht hatte, funktioniert einwandfrei und war in 10 minuten installiert und eingestellt.
das chinateil zeigt auch keine anderen werte und regelt einwandfrei obwohl die redoxsonde schon über ein jahr alt ist.


werde mir heute dazu gedanken machen ob ich diesen technischen müll von der iks überhaupt brauche.
momentan bin ich dazu geneigt, das ich die iks hier im flohmarkt verkaufen werde.:evil


----------



## Testpilot (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

Nicht verzagen ...
Die IKS hat meines Wissens auch eher in der Aquaristik ihren Platz, oder brauchst Du am Teich eine Mondphasensteuerung mit Ebbe und Flut oder eine Dosierpumpe  ?

Eigentlich macht so eine IKS keine großen Probleme, hast Du die neueste Firmware drauf?

Das externe Display musst ja nicht anschließen ebenso die optionale W-Lan oder Handygeschichte ist ja nicht zwingend nötig und meines erachtens auch reichlich überflüssig.

Was hingegen bei der IKS nicht schlecht ist, ist der Kabelanschluß zum PC, dass finde ich doch sehr hilfreich und selbst von einem Neuling sehr einfach zu bewerkstelligen.

Kopf hoch 

Ach bevor ich es wieder vergesse.
Da Du ja so ein Freund Chinesischer Hardware bist hab ich vielleicht hier etwas für Dich

http://www.my-messgeraet.com/jtlshop/index.php?a=674

Und bei dem Preis einfach unschlagbar!


----------



## maritim (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

hallo timo,

die neue firmware hat ulla schon  draufgespielt.

habe gerade die __ nase von der iks gestrichen voll.:evil
mal unter uns gesagt..... ich bin nicht gerade ein idiot was technischen kram angeht und habe auf gesteckt.
meine ulla ist von beruflicher seite aus, bei so technischen spielzeug richtig gut drauf und hat nach stunden eine an die erbse bekommen.:crazy


wie du schon gesagt hast, so eine iks gehört vielleicht besser in die  aquaristik.

werde mir lieber eine regeleinheit für redox aus dem bereich für öffentliche schwimmbäder holen.
schnelle installation, einfache handhabung und die dinger sind zuverlässig.


----------



## Gredi (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*



maritim schrieb:


> die messkammer der iks habe ich leider nicht bekommen.



Dann baue dir eine, Ein Stück PVC Rohr (Durchmesser je nach Pumpenleistung) Für die Aufnahmen der Sonden bauhst du T-Stücke ein. Auf die T-Stücke klebst du Endkappen in du PG-Verschraubungen eingebohrt hast. Hält bombenfest und ist dicht.


----------



## maritim (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

hallo gerd,

danke für den tollen tipp.
die iks geing mir auf die nerven ohne ende.:evil
habe sie gerade zu einem astronomisch hohen preis verkauft.
bestelle mir nun eine regeleinheit für redox aus dem schwimmbadbereich und da ist auch so ein teil für die sonde dabei.


----------



## squidy (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

hallo martin

tolle sache die du hier gerade baust, bilder wären fürs verständniss schon von vorteil 

solltest du noch hilfe mit der relaissteuerung oder elektrik haben helf ich gerne   binn ich von beruf  

lg remo


----------



## Klausile (5. Sep. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

Hallo Maritim und alle anderen,

eine so ausgelegte IKS ist sicher für ein Meerwasser AQ gedacht. Vor allem wenn man Korallen halten will, ist es wichtig die ganzen Werte zu überwachen, auch die Ansteuerung einer Dosierpumpe macht da Sinn.
Aber das Ding bist du ja gut los geworden.

Ich habe mal ne hoffentlich nicht ganz so doofe Frage:
Wenn du nur den Keimdruck reduzieren willst, wäre dann eine großzügig ausgelegte UVC Anlage nicht billiger und einfacher zu betreiben. UVC wird doch auch in der Industrie und Medizin für die Herstellung keimfreien Wasser verwendet -  oder lieg ich da komplett falsch??

Ich will auch mal ganz kurz was zu meiner Teich-Philosophie los werden.
Meine (Euro-Baumarkt)Koi schwimmen in einem Teich mit vielen Pflanzen und mindestens 20 cm Bodengrund aus gewaschenem Sand 0-2mm. Hier können die Koi ausgiebig im Grund wühlen, was sie auch tun. Da ich eine ausreichende Filterung habe, hält sich das Problem mit der Wassertrübung durch das Wühlen in Grenzen.
Ich setzte zeitweise eine 36 W UVC ein um das Wasser von Schwebealgen zu befreien. Wenn das Wasser wieder schön klar ist, schalte ich UVC aus und warte bis nach zwei oder drei Wochen das Wasser wieder trüb geworden ist. Erst wenn ich die Fische nicht mehr sehen kann, schalte ich UVC wieder zu. Meine Frau nervt das zwar, aber ich denke so kommt jeder zu seinem Recht, ich wenn ich ab und zu die Fische gut beobachten kann. Die Fische wenn sie mich ab und zu wegen des trüben Wassers nicht sehen müssen.
Das meine Koi die Pflanzen im Teich weitest gehend in Ruhe lassen, führe ich darauf zurück, das sie mit dem Bodengrund und den Algen jede Menge Beschäftigung haben und nicht aus Langeweile meine Pflanzen vertilgen müssen.
Auch bin ich der festen Überzeugung das ein gewisser Keimdruck das Immunsystem der Fische trainiert und ihnen mehr nutzt als die Haltung in sterilen Becken. Man muss sich doch nur mal die Allergie-Problematik bei unseren Kindern heute anschauen!

Uups, hoffentlich hab ich es nicht übertrieben - wollte das einfach mal los werden.

Gruß Klaus
(der meint das Pools was für Menschen sind - und eben nichts für Tiere)


----------



## Redlisch (5. Sep. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

Hallo Klaus



Klausile schrieb:


> UVC wird doch auch in der Industrie und Medizin für die Herstellung keimfreien Wasser verwendet -  oder lieg ich da komplett falsch??



um Wasser im Pharmabereich keimfrei zu machen verwenden wir Ozon. Das UVC braucht man um das Ozon wieder zu vernichten, da dieses nicht an (z.B.) den DNA Analysern erwünscht ist.

Das UVC läuft für 20h am Tag durch, in den 4h wo es nicht läuft werden alle Zapfstellen gesperrt, damit das Ozon die gesammte Rohrleitung erreichen kann. Wenn das UVC wieder an geht, so sinkt der Ozongehalt in den Rohrleitungen innerhalb von 1 Minute auf >1 ppB.

UVC wirkt ja nur an den Röhren, wenn man schlecht durchströmte Stellen an den Rohrleitungen hat (was wir versuchen zu vermeiden [keine toten Stiche, MV max 1/2 Rohrdurchmesser von Hauptleitung]) können sich dort Keime etc. ablagern, diese erreicht man nur mit etwas was im Medium mitgeführt werden kann, eben Ozon.

Axel


----------



## Klausile (5. Sep. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

Hallo Axel,

danke für die Aufklärung.
So wird mir der Sinn von Ozon natürlich klar.

Was mich jedoch weiter stutzig macht ist die Frage, ob es den Fischen wirklich hilft, wenn man den Teich keimfrei hält.
Denn ich gehe davon aus, das die so gehaltenen Fische, wenn dann doch mal Keime auftreten, kaum eine Chance gegen diese haben. Da ihr Immunsystem ja vollkommen untrainiert ist.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Testpilot (5. Sep. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

Also keimfrei wird der Teich durch Ozon sicherlich nicht werden. Etwas leben sollte noch im Wasser stecken. Es geht nur darum den Keimdruck zu senken.

Letztendlich hast Du natürlich Recht, einen Fisch aus so einem Umfeld darf man sicherlich nicht so ohne weiteres in einen "Ozonfreien" Teich setzen, dass dürfte der nicht lange überleben wenn das Immunsystem auf einmal so unter Beschuss steht. 
Aber Beweise kann ich dafür nicht liefern, ich stell mir das halt so vor  

Wann kommen denn hier endlich mal Bilder ?
Ich möchte mal sehen was Du dir da so zurecht friemelst


----------



## maritim (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*



Testpilot schrieb:


> Wann kommen denn hier endlich mal Bilder ?
> Ich möchte mal sehen was Du dir da so zurecht friemelst



ein kräftiges winken an timo.

heute morgen habe ich zum leiden meiner nachbarn, gleich bei tagesanbruch die restarbeiten durchgeführt.

muss jetzt nur noch die regenrohre die ich zum probieren genommen habe, gegen  druckrohre austauschen.
eigentlich könnte ich die regenrohre auch lassen, da sie nicht unter druck stehen.

aber sicher ist sicher und nun habe ich durch die regenrohe auch eine gute vorlage für die druckrohre.
so nach dem motto....erst denken/ probieren und dann kleben.

mal schauen ob ich in einer regenpause:evil die ersten bilder fürs forum machen kann.:beeten


----------



## Testpilot (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

Und, was gibt es neues .....


----------



## maritim (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

hallo an alle,

musste euch etwas hängen lassen was die bilder angeht, da ich leider etwas im stress war.

nach einigen abänderungen die sich ergeben haben, ist meine filteranlage wie folgt aufgebaut.
siebfilter mit uvc, regentonne mit matten /schaumstoffwürfel, regentonne als patronenfilter, regentonne als rieselfilter.
 

das wasser für den ozonreaktor wird nach dem rieselfilter entnommen .
den ozonreaktor habe ich etwas abgeändert und das ozon strömt durch eine lüfterplatte.
die luftblasen müssen ständig unter druck gegen das einströmende wasser ankämpfen.
im reaktor wird das ozon was sich oben ansammelt, mittels venturi-effekt  nochmal in das wasser eingeblasen.
 

anschließend geht das wasser aus dem reaktor durch zwei inline-mischer , die mit dem restozon von dem überdruckventil des reaktors versorgt werden.
nach den inline-mischer  wird das wasser in den patronenfilter geleitet.
 

der 3 gramm-ozongenerator wird mit ca. 4l luft pro minute gespeist.
die luft durchströmt als erstes durch ca.2 kilo selica-gel  und somit bekommt der ozongenerator vorgetrocknete luft.
die sache wird über eine redoxeinheit geregelt, die auf 300mv eingestellt ist.

 

nun komme ich zu meinen ersten erfahrungen die ich gemacht habe.

nachdem die anlage voll in betrieb ging, war das wasser 12 stunden später schon farblos.
weiter 24 stunden später war das wasser brillant und hatte einen blaustich.
da ich so klares wasser nicht mag, wird mittels lehm dem wasser eine leichte natürlich trübung verliehen


der redoxwert von 300mv wird in den abendstunden schell erereicht und die anlage schaltet sich ab und läuft ca.3-bis 4 stunden in der nacht.
an sonnigen tagen sinkt der redoxwert recht schnell und es kann nur ein wert von 280mv gehalten werden.
an bewölkten tagen  kann der wert von 300mv gehalten werden und die anlage läuft  in intervallen.
es hat ca. 14 tage gebraucht bis der redoxwert auf die gewünschten werte gestiegen ist.

werde euch weiter auf dem laufenden halten.


----------



## Testpilot (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*


----------



## maritim (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

hallo timo,

danke für das daumen hoch zeichen.
es sind noch paar kleinigkeiten, die ich ändern muss.
im winter ist an meinem teich nur der patronenfilter im betrieb.
dann wandert die restliche filteranlage mit ozonanlage in den keller und dann werde ich noch einige abänderungen in sachen ozon machen.


----------



## Testpilot (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

Bilder vond em Wasser hast nicht zufällig noch gemacht


----------



## maritim (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

hallo timo,

habe bilder vom wasser gemacht als es total klar war und mit einem blaustich versehen war.
habe die bilder aber bewusst nicht eingestellt, weil ich der meinung bin, das so klares wasser für die koi nicht gut ist.
habe nun das wasser leicht mit lehm eingetrübt. 
habe noch volle sichttiefe wie ich sie schon immer hatte, aber dennoch hat das wasser die von mir bevorzugte leichte eintrübung.


----------



## Olli.P (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

Hi Peter,



> habe bilder vom wasser gemacht als es total klar war und mit einem blaustich versehen war.
> habe die bilder aber bewusst nicht eingestellt, weil ich der meinung bin, das so klares wasser für die koi nicht gut ist.




Hier geht's nu mal ausnahmsweise nicht um deine Meinung, sondern um die *Beweisfotos*.............


----------



## Testpilot (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

 Genau Dr. Watson


----------



## maritim (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

bevor ich bilder einstellen werde möchte ich gerne, das man den nachfolgenden beitrag durchliest und mal paar tage sacken lässt.

*ozon ist kein spielzeug!*
es können gesundheitliche schäden bei euch und euren teichbewohnern entstehen!
was ozon beim menschen auslösen kann, habe ich am eigenen leib erfahren.
habe beim arbeiten versehentlich den schlauch beim ozongenerator rausgezogen.
kopf angestosen und paar schöne züge ozon durch die __ nase genommen.
stechender geruch in der nase und anschließend laufende nase wie bei einer erkältung.
drei tage hustenanfälle wenn ich tief eingeatmet habe.

*gesundheitliche schäden bei tieren*

ein bekannter hat kurze zeit vor mir seine ozonanlage im teich in betrieb genommen.
die hellen koi hatten diese woche alle einen roten rücken und richtige hautprobleme bekommen.

natürlich meinte er, das böse ozon sei schuld..... als sich der koi-mensch die fische angeschaut hat, sagte er das es sich um einen gnadenlosen sonnenbrand handelt und er sowas um die jahres zeit noch nie gesehen hat.

das ozon hat indirekt daran schuld, weil alle schwebalgen, eintrübungen, schwebstoffe wegoxidiert wurden.

der koispezialist meinet ,das der teich den ganzen tag in der sonne liegt und ein besseres schwimmbad ist, wo die koi sich nicht mal unter pflanzen vor der sonne schützen konnten.

die ozonanlage müsse jetzt weiterlaufen  um den keimdruck so gering wie möglich zu halten.

wasser wurde mittels lehm so stark eingetrübt, das die sichttiefe bei 20 cm lieget.

*bin mir noch am überlegen ob es  sinvoll ist, das ich bilder von meinem teich einstelle, da es den meisten nur um klares wasser geht und nicht um die eigentliche aufgabe das der keimdruck durch ozon gesenkt wird.*


----------



## Testpilot (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

Da muss ich dem Peter Recht geben.
Ozon ist* nicht zum experimentieren *ala UVC *geeignet *da der nicht sachkundige Umgang zu Gefahren für Leib und Leben führen kann.

Ich möchte auch jedem der seinen Teich mit Ozon behandeln möchte/muss 
nahelegen sich entsprechend *vorher *zu informieren (WIKI & co). 

*"Viel hilft viel" ist hier fehl am Platz!!*


----------



## maritim (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

neuer zwischenbescheid.

blaustich ist aus dem wasser verschwunden und die anlage hält den redoxwert von 300mv.
laufzeit der anlage liegt bei ca. einer stunde am tag und die wassertemperatur beträgt 14 grad.

was allerdings erstaunlich ist, das der gh-wert und kh-wert stabil ist.
bis jetzt musste ich immer wöchentlich gh+ ins wasser geben.

nach meiner meinung kann es nichts mit dem ozon zu tun haben. werde die sache im auge behalten.


----------



## Olli.P (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

Hallo Peter,

[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/58/]Das[/URL] ist ein sehr guter Beitrag zum Thema. 


Trotzdem:



> bin mir noch am überlegen ob es sinvoll ist, das ich bilder von meinem teich einstelle, da es den meisten nur um klares wasser geht und nicht um die eigentliche aufgabe das der keimdruck durch ozon gesenkt wird.



Würde mich das ein oder andere Bild vom klaren Teich doch interessieren. 

Evtl. wären sogar Bilder von allen drei Wasserfarbenstufen (was für'n Wort) hilfreich für alle die mit dem einbringen von Ozon  liebäugeln.....


Auch ich zähle mich zu denen die evtl. mit Ozon arbeiten wollen. Jedoch nicht, nur wegen dem klaren Wasser. Da ich mit sehr eisenhaltigem Grundwasser auffülle/Wasserwechsel durchführe, hab ich da ein nicht ganz unherhebliches Problem mit den Ablagerungen. 
Und das nicht nur bei der UVC Lampe.........


----------



## squidy (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Würde mich das ein oder andere Bild vom klaren Teich doch interessieren.
> 
> Evtl. wären sogar Bilder von allen drei Wasserfarbenstufen (was für'n Wort) hilfreich für alle die mit dem einbringen von Ozon  liebäugeln.....



Hi Peter

da muss ich nun dem Olli den Rücken stärken 

Bilder von allen 3 Stufen wäre Top und auch Angaben dazu wieviel Lehm du verwendest hast um das wasser wieder zu trüben 
(Bilder hast du ja schon versprochen  und den Sicherheitsbeitrag haben wir alle gelesen )
wenn du noch eine Linksammlung hast, aus denen du Infos bezogen hast, wird auch niemand Böse sein  

Liebäugle auch mit einer Ozon Anlage. Glasklares Wasser ist nicht nötig, aber möglichst keimfreies Wasser für unsere Lieblinge schon


----------



## Testpilot (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

Komm schon Peter, lass uns nicht dumm sterben


----------



## squidy (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

da müssen wir wohl noch ein wenig auf den Knien vor ihm rummrutschen, bis er die Fotos rausrückt


----------



## Testpilot (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

Ja hallo .... guck Dir mal meine Knie an, die sind schon ganz wund ....


----------



## maritim (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

hallo teichfreunde,

habe heute einen kleinen testlauf mit der ozonanlage gemacht um zuschauen ob sie den winterschlaf gut überstanden hat.
bevor jetzt wieder einige heulen, weil ich kein bild einstelle, erlaube ich mir noch einen hinweis.......

liebe teichfreunde, ozon ist *kein* spielzeug und das klare wasser mit blaustich ist nur ein effekt der  *total* überflüssig ist.
ozon hat die aufgabe, das der *keimdruck  gesenkt* wird und *dabei* *sollte es auch bleiben*! 
!!!!!!!!!!*für koi ist so klares wasser nicht gesund*.!!!!!!!!!

meiner meinung nach sieht so klares wasser zum aus,
darum habe ich wieder etwas lehm ins wasser geworfen! so fühlen sich die koi  wohler und *bekommen keinen sonnenbrand.*

das schon lange versprochene bild.


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

Servus Peter

Da __ fliegen die Koi ja durch`s "Wasser" .....

Um ehrlich zu sein .... gefällt mir nicht .... wenn da die positive Seite, mit der Verringerung des Keimdruckes nicht wäre .... 


> darum habe ich wieder etwas lehm ins wasser geworfen! so fühlen sich die koi wohler und bekommen keinen sonnenbrand.


----------



## maritim (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Peter
> 
> Da __ fliegen die Koi ja durch`s "Wasser" .....
> 
> Um ehrlich zu sein .... gefällt mir nicht .... wenn da die positive Seite, mit der Verringerung des Keimdruckes nicht wäre ....



hallo helmut,

wir liegen mal wieder auf einer wellenlänge

musste gerade bei deinem stichwort "fliegen" lachen.

in sachen klarheit war heute, das ende fahnenstange nicht erreicht....das geht noch viel klarer.
hatte es im letzten jahr mal probiert und habe die ozonanlage auf kleiner stufe paar tage laufen lassen. 
wenn sie auf kleiner stufe läuft, dann ändert sich zwar nichts am keimdruck aber das wasser wird noch weiter entverfärbt.

unser dalmatiner hatte besuch von seinem kumpel bekommen und die haben fangen  gespielt.
unser dalmi hat hinten durch die hecke abgekürzt3 und sein kumpel stand dann auf der gegenüberliegenden seite vom teich.

sein kumpel  ist nicht der freund  des schwimmens und geht nur bis maximal seiner eigenen knietiefe ins wasser......
er setzte  zum sprint an und musste dann schnell feststellen, das er von seinem dalmikumpel durch 1,5 meter wassertiefe getrennt ist.
er konnte anscheint mit dem auge die wassertiefe nicht abschätzen und wurde zum erstem mal in seinem leben gezwungen zu schwimmen. .....
unsere bekannte hatten auch große augen bekommen, weil sie dachten, das der teich  maximal 20 bis 30 cm tief ist.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: nun habe ich eine ozonanlage.*

Hallo,
Ich mache es so: wenn die Sonne knallt so wie heute und wohl auch morgen, wird die uvc/Ozon auf Leerlauf geschaltet. Ist der Himmel bedeckt, nehme ich sie wieder in Betrieb. Klappt Prima.

Ist bei mir aber auch einfacher, ist halt ein Koipool. Aber so Megaklares Wasser will ich, und wohl auch die Koi nicht haben.


----------

